# Autosmart Finish Trim & Tyre dressing



## MK2VTR8VALVE (May 6, 2009)

Hi,
Has anyone had any experience of the above product particularly on tyres?
Interested to know about durability, if it's likley to fling, matt or gloss finish etc as I have been offered a 250ml sample at a decent price.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Used it a few times gives a great finish only last days imo.


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

Yeah it's OK on tyres but it won't last long as it water based so if your looking for something that won't wash off in the wet then they make better alternatives.


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

its great for inside the car as its not to shiny,but for tyres as grizzle said i cant see it lasting long at all!


----------



## MK2VTR8VALVE (May 6, 2009)

Ok cheers guys... what I'm after is something for tyres that won't fling, lots of sheen and has half decent durabilty.
Any reccomendations? Maybe all that's too tall an order lol!


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

autosmart highstyle is great stuff mate!


----------



## MK2VTR8VALVE (May 6, 2009)

ryanuk said:


> autosmart highstyle is great stuff mate!


I've heard about this stuff...but all I can see on Ebay is 5litre jars of it for £26 plus £9 postage!:doublesho 
Is there anywhere else you can get it in smaller quantities?


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

you could find an autosmart rep in your area mate,its about 20ish pound then for 5l and they drop it off to your door


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

Where abouts are you?


----------



## MK2VTR8VALVE (May 6, 2009)

I'm in Northern Ireland...actually I recall an English guy called Brian Hall who does rep round these parts for autosmart.


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

bit to far for you to pop round then


----------



## Nova_Scotia (Aug 12, 2008)

Out of these two A.S products , which one gives the best shiney finish??

Not worried about durability as its for tractor tyres at our local two day show.


----------



## daffyduck (Apr 6, 2009)

Im from NI and I phoned Bryan Hall and he said he doesnt sell to the general public....


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

finish is crap for tyres, so much so i used it twice on them i think

but for the interior plastics, its superb


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

i find its great on van lorry plastics interior and love the after smell but dont use it on cars as the texture is different to van lorrys.as it seems to get in nuck and crannys of the interior and dribble down so what i use is dash dandy its more of a natural factory finish if correct procedure is done ie strip down of all crap with g101 mainly for dash and depending ill use something more glossy for door trim etc which some people like.i also find with dash dandy its not over glossy therefore cutting back on glare in windscreen.hope that helps.:thumb:


----------

